# RISOLTO: /lib/modules/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r6/ No such file

## Matte88

Non so cosa dirvi poichè sono totalmente inesperto. So solo che mi da questo errore e vorrei chiedere l'aiuto di qualcuno.

```

(chroot) KSabayon linux # uname -a      

Linux KSabayon 2.6.29-sabayon #1 SMP Wed Aug 19 22:16:39 UTC 2009 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7300 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

(chroot) KSabayon linux # emerge -s gentoo-sources                                                                                      

Searching...                                                                                                                            

[ Results for search key : gentoo-sources ]                                                                                             

[ Applications found : 1 ]                                                                                                              

                                                                                                                                        

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources                                                                                                            

      Latest version available: 2.6.30-r6                                                                                               

      Latest version installed: 2.6.30-r6                                                                                               

      Size of files: 58,159 kB                                                                                                          

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches                                                                              

      Description:   Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree                                                 

      License:       GPL-2                                                                                                              

(chroot) KSabayon linux # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r6

(chroot) KSabayon linux # find /lib/modules/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r6/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'|less

find: `/lib/modules/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r6/': No such file or directory   

```

Sto lavorando in chroot da Sabayon x86 e sto installando Gentoo x86...

Grazie!   :Very Happy: Last edited by Matte88 on Thu Sep 17, 2009 12:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

non ho capito quale sia il tuo problema...cmq il percorso dovrebbe essere questo..o almeno io visualizzo in questo modo:

```

ago@root ~ $ ls /lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r5/

build/               modules.ieee1394map  modules.symbols

kernel/              modules.inputmap     modules.symbols.bin

modules.alias        modules.isapnpmap    modules.usbmap

modules.alias.bin    modules.ofmap        source/

modules.ccwmap       modules.order        video/

modules.dep          modules.pcimap       

modules.dep.bin      modules.seriomap  

```

----------

## Apetrini

Se stai "installando" un kernel compilato, salvo che tu usi degli script automatizzati, devi battere "make modules_install" (quando sei in /usr/src/linux).

Da qui i tuoi moduli saranno copiati nella directory che hai cercato col find. Sempre che tu abbia compilato il kernel in questione e i moduli ci siano nella cartella dei sorgenti.

----------

## Matte88

Non ho usato genkernel, ed i comandi li ho dati (quasi) tutti giusti   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mi spiego:

io davo

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage
```

 seguendo alla cieca il manuale, sbagliando   :Laughing: 

ho cancellato il kernel copiato, tramite 

```
rm -r -f /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r6*
```

ed in seguito ho dato

```
cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage #x86 al posto di i386
```

 ed ha funzionato!!!   :Razz: 

Grazie 1000 per le risposte e per l'interessamento!!!

----------

## Apetrini

Ma che output ti da 

```
find /lib/modules/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r6/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'|less 
```

 ?

----------

